# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال در مورد تغییر اولویت

## Sbhn79

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
من کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران قبول شدم
تو اولویت های بعدی کامپیوتر شهر خودمم بود و قبول شدم
رفتم سازمان سنجش،یه فرم بهم دادند گفتند درخواستت رو بنویس
من نوشتم و بهم گفتند بعدا بهتون اس ام اس میدیم
اولا می خواستم بدونم این کار شدنیه؟؟؟
و اینکه چقدر طول میکشه تا خبر بدند؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Sbhn79

کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------

